# Bad day in the show ring



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry today didn't go as you'd hoped! Poor Zoe getting scared. These things happen. Hope the rest of the shows go better and the judges are less scary


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwww! I hate hearing she got fearful! You are probably right about her going into a fear stage cuz of heat.......but then again maybe tall men 'looming' over her ...... 
I run into that with Molly sometimes, Not 'all' tall men though, but every now and then if a tall man bends over her to give her a pat she backs up a couple of steps......never with tall women, only men and not all the time.......weird 

I do hope tomorrow goes better and I also hope you'll post some pictures!!!!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh so fun to hear about others at a show!!! Is Betty going to keep showing Zoe during the entire weekend? Such bad luck to have her come into season during her first show ? I really wish I could be there. What was the turnout for poodles (all sizes) with the specialty? I may have to put this show on my list for next year if we are still showing then! Good luck the rest of the weekend Zoe!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your tough day.....probably a hormone thing...yup!

I hope Dear Zoe settles down and is more relaxed in the days to come so that she can enjoy the experience and become the rising star she deserves to be!

P.S. Tell Betty I thank her every single day for my girl Poppy


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I know someone that just had a judge ruin one of their puppies recently after he approached the puppy in a weird way ,and the dog backed off, and then kept coming at the puppy wrong I heard like 7 times when the puppy wasn't having it. Puppy should have been excused long before that to not make it such a bad experience. Judge bragged about excusing the dog cause he is spiteful of the people involved with puppy.
The puppy was worked with for a while that evening after the show (this puppy had been to handling classes and had been quite solid in his exams, easiest of the 3 puppies from the litter in show classes), puppy seemed to get over it, but back in the show ring the next day and the pup wouldn't have any of it, this time the judge was MUCH better and had even heard of what happened to the puppy the day before so was extra caring and excused the puppy correctly. Of course dog won't be shown again till/if this problem is resolved.

(Not saying your judge approached wrong or pushed the puppy or did anything wrong)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry you had a bad day, hopefully it will get better for you and Zoe in the coming days. Good luck.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheering you on from Houston! You’ve got a very experienced handler, so enjoy the experience whatever happens.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope today went better. I want Zoe to do well, she's such a beauty.

I was at a rally trial this weekend too and one of ring stewards didn't show up so the last minute they asked someone's husband to step in - with no instructions. He didn't know where to collect the leash - so he was following my friend and her dog to the start sign - and he had a kind of stomping walk plus large feet because he was a tall guy. Then when he went to take the leash he was in front of them and bent down over her dog and frightened the dog. They did qualify but didn't do as well as usual. It's a shame when someone's movement, even unintended ones, throws a dog off.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear that is a rough go of it. I hope Zoe gets her mojo back after hse finishes her heat cycle.

I don't know anything about your judges, but I have shown to lots of different people over the years and some of the judges are great and I look to show to them as often as feasible and then I have my still relatively short and thankfully slowly growing list of never show to again judges, like the woman who knew I had shown in rally on one day and knew she was judging rally the next day, yet thought it was okay to play with my dogs in the lobby of the hotel and then excused me and Lily because Lils went to visit her.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry things went poorly for sweet Zoe. I hope today was a lot better and she had a ball in the ring.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

If a young dog has a bad day in the ring, from what I have seen the blame rests on the judge's shoulders. The judge is in charge of the ring.


----------

